# Off-Topic Discussion > Entertainment > Forum RP Games > RP Games Archive >  >  Rise

## Carôusoul

Light. Pouring, blinding, light.


 To hell with it. He closed his eyes once more and let the darkness of his subconcious rise.

 There was a child giggling. Numerous children giggling. People, laughing, celebrating.. disgusting.

 At last he tore his eyes open, taking in his surroundings. He was sitting, quite still, on a large stone throne. How had he got here... Those two. Dellusional. He was sitting on the far end of a dark cave, with no visible means of exit other than a large hole in the top where the sun flowed in.

 Time had passed since he was defeated.. how long he didn't know. But his hatred remained. He looked to his side briefly, Zouo was safey attached to his belt. He looked up once more at the sunlight, it nearly seared his pale skin.
 In a swift movement he got to his feet and stood tall. He was wearing a ripped, burnt black suit. He stood at least six and a half foot from the ground. His dark hair lay over his straight back perfectly straight, stretching to his waist nearly. His narrow grey eyes flicked from side to side and he glanced upwards again. The hole was at least 3 metres above him. 

 Fuck this. He closed his eyes, concentrating all his emotion to that point in space, 3 metres atop him. 


*Just think of them all. Breeding. Excreting, hating each other. Cheating, furthering their own needs. Such selfish creatures..*


It burns. The burning seared through his body and with a cry he threw himsself upwards, emerging into the bright sunlight.  A dark figure, long hair waving in the wind, eyes wide and fanatical, blotting out the sun...



This world was before him. 



Life.


He was ready for anything, he felt this energy, this hatred flow through every part of his body, supercharging him. 

He cast his eyes around the clifftop, looking down upon the large structures below him.

Cleanse this world...

----------


## Carôusoul

Boyleef landed gently, creating almost no noise. He was standing at the edge of a tall clifftop overlooking stretching fields bathing in the sunlight. Ahead of the fields he could see the twinkling of the ocean, and beyond that still mountains, pale portraits in the far distance. 
 The sun was shining strong upon his pale face and he grimaced as he feigned a look towards it. tsk.
 He set off in the direction of the cluster of hills ahead, eyes fixed on a vague silhouette of some kind of structure..

----------


## Carôusoul

-continued In Free Write.

----------

